# 1'-6" Tall Curtain Wall Parapet on Metal Deck Roof



## wangpengtju (Jun 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell which installation listed below is better?

A. 1'-6" Tall Curtain Wall atop metal deck will parallel with a 6" metal stud parapet which was braced with a short 45-degree 4" metal stud kicker. The kicker will be bolted or welded to metal deck. Is it feasible to allow the kicker penetrate the 8" foam insulation and 5/8" gypsum board (See UL assembly 505 and IBC 2012's section 2603)? Will a over-flow scupper be installed at the curtain wall glazing parapet?

B. Only 1'-6" Tall Curtain Wall free stands and low parapet behind it?

C. Other option?


----------

